
GDPR: One Unintended Consequence - iffycan
https://medium.com/@iffy/gdpr-one-unintended-consequence-7a151ad1cf4f
======
TheMechanix
oh yes. a fine of 4 percent of 20 mil is something that can make small timers
go completely out of business. I do understand that because i have sat with my
organization's meeting to device better policies that are gdpr compliant. and
it's not just us. when we sat down for that, we saw our competitors doing the
same thing, huge brands and giants like facebook, twitter, google and others
and even medium scale businesses like ivacy vpn and hotjar are turning things
around. we're monitoring them and a dozen others just to make sure our team
gets it right and come may 25th, we don't get hit by any mammoth penalty.

~~~
DanBC
Here's a venture capital funded organisation who was handled sensitive
personal data of many people. They had a legal requirement to register with
the English Information Commisioner under existing DPA law. They didn't
register.

What fine do you think they got?

(penultimate para) [https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-04-26/u-k-
healt...](https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-04-26/u-k-healthcare-
startup-cera-is-said-to-have-posted-fake-reviews)

Big fines are reserved for the worst incompetent or deliberate repeated
failure.

